
Show HN: Weekly Robotics Podcast Project Ep1 – BioRobotics with Auke Ijspeert - msadowski
https://weeklyrobotics.com/podcast-ep-1
======
msadowski
Hi HN!

I've recently decided to branch off my robotics newsletter slightly and start
recording podcasts when I have some spare time.

In this episode I've interviewed Auke Ijspeert, a professor at EPFL, who
focuses on bioinspired robots. I've learned a ton making this episode and hope
you will too!

